# New baby!!



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I just wanted to post some pics of the new baby! We've had him since before xmas, but I've just been so busy with my exams, and also with puppy training/socilising that I forgot to post and introduce him!

This is Napoleon, he is Feodore's younger brother. 

I will add some pics as I go along uploading them (some are a few weeks old now)


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

He is so adorable!!!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

And some more


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oooo my goodness what a cutie! I just love his little stripe  Congrats on your new addition & thanks for sharing!!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

The dogs at Christmas -The black and white Chi was just visiting, sadly he's not mine  From left to right - Napoleon, Como, Dixon, Fizz, Feodore.



This one is just a random pic of me with one of Napoleon's litter-mates, but I thought I would post it anyway cos the pup was adorable!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love all the pics what a happy bunch you look and adorable chis


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

omg such cute pics x


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

aww wow I love him and Napoleon is such a cool name!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sooooo cute congrats!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pictures!! He's adorable...congrats


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww so cute!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw he's adorable. Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Feodore seem to love him! Congrats


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the well-wishes and compliments  Feodore and him get on so well I'm really thrilled! They are biological brothers, Napoleon is from the next litter after Feodore, it's like they know it, they are close to eachother than to my boyfriends other dogs. They have their own igloo beds, but they both get in one together to sleep ....awwwwwww  Napoleon is so young yet he totally dominates Feodore and steals his chewies, toys and food if I dont stop him, but it hasn't caused any problems or fights because feo is naturally very submissive. I just have to make sure little alpha dog Napoleon Knows that I am the boss now  I love the name Napoleon because a "napoleon complex" is a term for "small man syndrome" and , my god does he have that!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

SO CUTE! Your babies are adorable together, love them!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats! Very cute puppy! Actually both of them are very cute!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Napoleon is soooo cute!


----------



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

Napoleon is gorgeous, in fact the whole gang are and he certainly wont be short of company.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks for the pics just love your big chih family good luck with new pup


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very cute! Love all the pictures. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

How cute... congrats on your new chi. I love his name.


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

Tee hee!!!! Soooooo super cute!! :love4:

And I have to say I really, really, REALLY like the name "Feodore." That is so cute!!!!! How did you think of it? (my guess would be it's like "Theodore" but said with baby talk...?)

People ask me how I came up with Squiglet. It's basically a portmanteau -- deriving from "squishy" (he's so cute you just want to squish him...) and "piglet" (because he looks like a little piglet with his curly tail and chubby little tummy. :lol:


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

He is adorable.I have got a new puppy also its hard to find spare time aint it.lol


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

aww hes amazing!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Great pictures! All of the dogs are so cute!


----------

